# Dwight - "I think this year we can go all the way."



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/15616034.htm



> Howard predicts NBA title
> By Brian Schmitz
> 
> The Orlando Sentinel
> ...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow Dwight.. umm.... 

You have a very good team... champ in acouple of years.. not now.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Gotta love his attitude though. :banana:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

lets talk making the playoffs first, then we'll see from there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm surprised more people haven't jumped all over this ... but yeah, Dwight is a little optimistic, but that doesn't really seem to be a bad thing.

also, side note, the OrlandoSentinel article says that Jameer, Dwight, Hedo, and Battie are penciled in right now as starters. Not sure how accurate that is but it also mentions they expect Dooling to be the starting SG. I hope they are wrong. If Hill is healthy I think we should go with Nelson, Hill, Hedo, Darko, and Dwight personally.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

you really want Grant at the 2? Defending these 2 guards? That said I think Dwight is spot on for saying that, you want that kind of enthusiasm coming from your young guys.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> you really want Grant at the 2? Defending these 2 guards? That said I think Dwight is spot on for saying that, you want that kind of enthusiasm coming from your young guys.



Sure. Grant can easily guard 2s. Plus, individual defense unless you are Bowen or Artest is really overrated. But if he is healthy, I think Grant can guard any 2 in the league. Last year in one of the games he did one of the best jobs I've seen in recent memory against Kobe Bryant. Hill isn't a stopper but he is an excellent position defender and very smart.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*ATTENTION ALL ORLANDO MAGIC FANS*

It seems ESPN has grabbed hold of this story, so be prepared. Grab you helmets and sticks because this may get ugly. If you find yourself being attacked just hold on becuase the cavalry will be coming.

http://www.travellady.com/Issues/November04/Images/1076 c kid in helmet2.jpg


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Haha, now watch the Magic win 25 games next season.....they would have won 50.....but Dwight jinxed them....


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

This is irresponsible journalism. Nowhere does Howard guarentee a championship as the article implies. He says he believes they *can* win a championship. Dwight does not say they *will* win the championship. Anyteam _can_ win the championship, even the Blazers, Bobcats, Hawks, etc.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Enigma said:


> This is irresponsible journalism. Nowhere does Howard guarentee a championship as the article implies. He says he believes they *can* win a championship. Dwight does not say they *will* win the championship. Anyteam _can_ win the championship, even the Blazers, Bobcats, Hawks, etc.


Hey, so what are you trying to imply exactly?


----------

